# Latenz bei Cubase SX bei Reason nicht



## derdevil (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Wenn ich bei Cubase SX 2.0 VSTI´s auf meinem MIDI-Keyboard einsopielen will, habe ich ziemlich hohe Latenz-Zeiten(über eine Sekunde). Ich dachte zuerst, dass es an meiner Billig-Soundkarte liegt. Bei Reason 2.5 habe ich allerdings so gut wie keine Latenz. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Gibt es vielleicht in Cubase irgendwelche Einstellungen, die ich noch nicht gefunden habe?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

Gruss

Derdevil


----------

